# 3 month old & the movies?



## dakotamidnight (May 25, 2006)

Would you take a 3 month old to the movies?

I really want to go see The Nativity Story, and my DD is almost 3 months. We've gone to the local mall before and no problems with that, but I'm still unsure about taking her to a movie. She is very clingy to me lately, so leaving her with gramma is an option but not a great one.

Would it be too loud for her? Could I just nurse her through the movie?


----------



## wanderlost (Dec 27, 2005)

We took our then 5 week old to see "Borat" and I also took her with ds to see "Happy Feet." I covered her ears with the sling tail and my hands during parts I felt were too loud - but she slept through the whole thing - I did nurse a bit in happy feet, but that was it. At 3 months you have a lot more awake time you have to deal with though.


----------



## Lolafanana (Dec 29, 2005)

Depends on the temperment of the baby. Elaina at 3 months was very awake, curious and busy. She would NEVER have lasted at a movie and it would've been more of a pain than its worth. But I have a friend whose baby will sleep anywhere, anyplace for as long as she's iin the sling so she could probably do it no problem.


----------



## 4stgal (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a 3 mth old baby too. Your question was would you take a 3 month old baby to a movie. My answer is no. Most of the time my son is very well behaved and quiet. But he does have his moments like all babies. I just personally feel that it would be disrespectful to others who paid an arm and a leg to see what i've heard is a really good movie just for them to listen to a fussy baby or even a happy cooing baby. I just wouldnt do it out of respect for the rest of the audience.

I really want to see the Nativity Story too. But I'm not quite ready to leave ds for any reason other than going to work. So, we will wait for it to come out on dvd. I plan for it to be a tradition to watch on christmas eve.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

I took my daughter to see Brokeback Mountain when she was about that age. She slept through a good deal of it. When she woke, I helped her latch on and she nursed herself quietly back to sleep.
I would recommend going to a matinee, if possible, since there will be fewer people in the audience. It will be more likely for you to get an aisle seat and be able to leave the theatre if need be. I would also recommend going to a show that falls near to a usual naptime (if your son has one).

I think it wouldn't hurt to try as long as you know that it might not work and wouldn't be too disappointed if you had to leave in the middle. Obviously there's chance and it is best to put his needs first, of course.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

until she was super mobile (6 months or so) i went to a lot of movies with alice. she would sleep or i would stand and rock her while she babbled quietly.


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

We took DS to see the borat movie a couple of weeks ago and he's now 3 months. Just to be on the safe side, we took precautions: we went to see a movie on a weekday and we saw a showing when he was ready to sleep. We sat in the very very back and slept in papa's pouch for most of the movie. He only came out once to nurse. We were much less disruptive than the group of boys (a few seats over from us) who kept talking on their cell phones during the movie and the couple a few rows ahead of us who insisted on talking to each other. . .NOT using their *inside* voices, might I add.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Movies are so loud, that would be my only issue. DD is kinda sensitive to sound, so I think I'd end up spending the whole movie out in the hall which is no fun.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

hmmm...i think it would be too hard on their ears, personally. i wouldn't with my 7 month old. And is it really fair to the others that paid if he/she wakes up?

Our theaters here have a baby film time, where mothers can bring in thier babies, the turn up the lights a bit, and turn down the sound a bit, and everyone there knows that its the baby's time to be there. They show anything pg13 below i think (ratings are different here).

So, maybe they have something like that???


----------



## Decca (Mar 14, 2006)

Unless it's a special baby matinee, I wouldn't go. I think most big chains have the special showings now; ours are Tuesday mornings.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd go to a matinee or earlier showing. I have taken DD to several things and not had a problem. I usually nurse her most of the time in movies. She has been to several NBA games and done fine with the noise and I doubt the movie will be anywhere that loud. At the games we have taken napkins, wet them and put them in her ears to make baby ear plugs to quiet the noise.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

I was wondering about this. I love going to the movies, and wondered how much of a pain it will be once DD is here. Most of the local theaters do a Reel Moms thing like a PP described, where the lights are turned up a bit, the sound is turned down, and people know to expect to hear a crying baby.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

nak
I took my DD to pirates of the carribean. she slept/nursed through the whole thing. i did sit on the end of the row so i could make an exit if needed.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

if you think she will be fine, I would take her.

ds is older, so we can only take him into "kids" movies, since its easier to argue with people if they complain, you know, dont complain about a kid making noise, its a kids movie! we want to go see happy feet.


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

I went to the "Stars and Strollers" movies every week for the first few months of my son's life! It was great!

I don't think I would have taken him to a regular movie, though...even with the volume lowered, I often had a blanket up by his ears...I wouldn't want to risk damaging his hearing by taking him to a regular movie...

Plus, a nice thing about the special showings is that they put a change table just inside the theater. You couldn't usually see the screen from the change table, but you could at least still hear the movie. VERY handy when you have a newborn that poops 5 times a day! lol


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something, but what kind of movies are you thinking of going to that would damage a baby's ears?
I mean, I wouldn't go to an action movie, but really, I can' think of any other movies that would be so loud to damage a baby's hearing. Does anyone have any links or information on this so I can be better informed?


----------

